# Pee Rock



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

In a few posts and threads I've come across the use of a pee rock in the litter box. My boys poop in the litter box, but I'm battling to get them to wee in there. I put a rock in the litter box a week and abit ago. Everyday I rub it with their puddles of wee to get their scent on it. They not using it at all. They still pee in their hammocks and fleece bedding. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Mine took to it instantly. Whats your rock like? I have two rocks, for each box and they are round smooth river pebble about the size of my hand. The texture and size can be quite important - they like to pee on smooth flat surfaces. They peed on other stuff for a wee while mind you - took some time to curb that habit. I had to be extra clean in the cage, wash hammocks as soon as they became soiled etc and eventually they got the idea.


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a rough, white looking rock, not smooth at all. Thanks for that! Will try find a smooth one at the beach and give that a try. 😊


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I got mine form the beach too  - I just let it sit in some boiling water and washed it with some dish soap before popping it in the cage. Good luck with the litter training!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! It would be so great if they could wee in the litter box😊


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Sounds like its the rock all right. My boys like to have large ones. They dont like small pee rocks. It depends on your rats lol.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I have two rocks in each box too but mine are not smooth. They are fairly big though, big enough for them to sit on. And my girls definitely use them because they get gross and sticky with their pee. I rinse them off when I clean the litter box but I don't wash them with soap because I want to keep their pee smell on them since we're still in the early stages of litter box training.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I only washed them with soap prior to picking them up off the beach. I warm water rinse will usually suffice after that, and maybe a proper soapy clean once a month if necessary. Pee rocks - best invention ever for rats haha!


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never heard of pee rocks, so this is really cool!

Does anyone know if females can be trained this way too?

EDIT: Oops! Nevermind, just re-read the other comment.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Probably work even better with girlies - boys can be lazy when it comes to toilets


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I dropped some work documents off at a hospital and they had this beautiful water feature in the centre of reception area. In the water feature were these beautiful smooth pebbles..perfect for pee rocks....just the right size and texture. I was very tempted....lol. But didn't want to be chased by security for a pee rock 😀


----------



## RePyper (Sep 18, 2014)

Whelp! We went to Lowe's looking for some but they're "out of season" (in Texas? yeah right).

So we had to buy a 14 Liter (0.5 Cubic) bag for like $18. So now I have LOADS of pee rocks! XD

Though my mom plans to use most of them for painting on. lol


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha most of mine pee in the litter box, but Bigby is sooo lazy. He'll drag himself out of bed and walk 6 inches in any direction (which is into a hammock if he's in the hamster ball), and pee there. Because it's so hard to walk two more feet to the litter box, lol.


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I bought two huge rough rocks from the aquarium pet section of [email protected] they are magic! All of mine use them


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Adeliek said:


> I bought two huge rough rocks from the aquarium pet section of [email protected] they are magic! All of mine use them


That's a good idea if I can't find one on the beach. Will go to the aquarium section.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

I just got my rocks from outside near a drainage ditch where they always put a lot of rocks to help with erosion. They were all free and I managed to find the perfect ones with flat tops for perching. I did scrub them with soap and bleach initially and let them dry for a day in the sun before I used them in the cage.


----------



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, I just came to post about peeing in hammocks and I see a "pee rocks" thread just what I'm looking for! My boys have taken to peeing in their bed, they stink. Gonna go find a nice smooth rock for the litter tray now.  Thanks!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Akarah said:


> I dropped some work documents off at a hospital and they had this beautiful water feature in the centre of reception area. In the water feature were these beautiful smooth pebbles..perfect for pee rocks....just the right size and texture. I was very tempted....lol. But didn't want to be chased by security for a pee rock 


I am betting money I cannot afford to lose that the "pee rock for my rats" explanation would be a brand new one, for those security guards!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol! Yeah, they'll probably book me into the hospitals psychotic ward 😀


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I have litter trained all of my rats to poo only their litter boxes using pee rocks, but not exclusively pee. They pee on the rocks and do their poos there in the tray, but they also pee other places as well.

Even our recently adopted older boys who had never been litter trained according to their previous owners immediately used only the litter tray to poo when I put rocks in it. They tend not to pee where they sleep like my original three boys, they will get out of their sleeping place and pee somewhere else, but it's not exclusively in the litter tray, even though they do pee on the rocks when they go there to poo.

Good luck training yours.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Akarah said:


> Lol! Yeah, they'll probably book me into the hospitals psychotic ward 


I can just see you in the straitjacket--begging them to go to the rat forum and verify your story!


----------

